# Can you help me with the sex of my tiel???



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I cannot nuderstand if it is male or female some told me its female bu ti have no idea the cockatiel is in the age of 3 months old almost.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

What a pretty bird! As I understand it, you can't tell visually with that mutation, and even with a regular gray tiel, you can't tell for sure until after the first molt at 6 months or so. Someone who knows more than I do may be able to help more than I can. You can try to guess based on behavior. Males are more vocal and like to show off and strut. Does yours do that?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

What a beautiful bird.

Pearl is a lovley colour, FEMALES will keep their pearling (the "spots") after their first moult, MALES will loose them and gain a semi-solid colouring after the first moult (around 5-6 months of age)
Males however will still carry the pearl gene so if bred future generations will sport this colouring.


----------



## rayvynrose (Apr 25, 2009)

based on the looks i will say male. my male looked like that as a baby. i mean exactly like that. he started changing around 5-6 months old.


----------



## AI_DVD (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you know the colour of its parents?
If its mother is *not* a pearl, it must be a female.
If its mother is a pearl, the only way is to wait until its first molt as stated in the above posts.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

rayvynrose said:


> based on the looks i will say male. my male looked like that as a baby. i mean exactly like that. he started changing around 5-6 months old.


Both male and female pearls will look like this as babies, so from before the first moult its almost impossible to sex pearls visually unless a DNA test is done.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your bird is a very pretty pearl, but like the others said you won’t know until s/he moults out, or you could DNA test.

If your bird starts to sing you have a male, other male behaviours are beak banging.

Females tend to be more nervous and the voice/tone is a lot different if your birds call is pretty much the same and as a screechy sound to it, its likely to be female, males voices are richer, musical and you will notice, he will make different sounds so just a few things to look out for.

Jenny


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Where the wing flights solid yellow before they were they were clipped? If so you have a pearl pied. Also since it is a pearl pied it will take longer for it to molt out the pearl if a male. 

head and face looks like a male, but that just my thoughts, and not for sure as to sex. At 3 months old if a male it will start to try to vocalize and whistle and show other male traits such as hopping, etc. A female pearl tends to be more hissy and will strike and rock back and forth crouched low when reaching in the cage at first in a new home. Pearel males tend to be more laid back than the females.


----------

